# SPORTEX FESTIVAL, 20-21 OCT - WHO GOING?



## AMJ4DKHAN (Oct 8, 2012)

As above, who going? get your tickets quick before their sell out


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

good advertising first post 

Im going. tickets all ordered.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

I'm competing


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm heading down. Can't wait.


----------



## nick-h (Nov 17, 2011)

tickets to the festival will be available on the door wont they?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

megatron said:


> I'm competing


What class mate?

Was looking at your website and vids, great stuff! Nice routine.


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

nick-h said:


> tickets to the festival will be available on the door wont they?


yeah u can pay the door mate - i called them to make sure - its a few more £

i wana go - gona decide next week tho


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

yep i'm there


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Suprakill4 said:


> What class mate?
> 
> Was looking at your website and vids, great stuff! Nice routine.


Hey thanks dude, i'm doing the beginners but my stage weight is only about 82kg so will be outmuscled for sure  just have to being the tightness and balance. Next year though I'll try for classic.


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

going to try and get up for the strongman on sunday, trains are stupid expensive though and didnt fancy driving


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

i'm going!


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

Why is everything oop norf! Would of liked to have gone to this


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

If anyone from the west london area needs a lift up, I'll be driving up Thursday night, drop me a PM


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'll be there


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm going as I mate of mine is competing.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Ill be there Sunday for the expo and IFBB Finals, cant wait to see flex lewis bring the house down


----------



## Kemot (Oct 2, 2012)

Can anyone give some good tips about hotels ?


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Kemot said:


> Can anyone give some good tips about hotels ?


If you're really sneaky you can nick soap and shower gel.


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Going up Fri till Sunday.

Really looking forward to it.


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

yep sure am, I will be competing and supporting fellow competitors


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

Im going but haven't got tickets yet. Bit concerned about buying them on the day. But apparently it was too short notice to buy them in advance...


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

AMJ4DKHAN said:


> As above, who going? get your tickets quick before their sell out
> 
> View attachment 97089


Im going, watching the British Grand Prix finals aswell


----------



## nick-h (Nov 17, 2011)

I'll be there sunday, getting tickets on the door


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

carly said:


> yep sure am, I will be competing and supporting fellow competitors


WOW. Massive changes from the last time i saw pics of you. Ill be sure to say hi if i bump into you and get a pic if thats ok. Not sure the girlfriend would be that happy taking the pic but nevermind lol.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

I'm going  hope I enjoy it as much as bodypower.

Secretly I just want a big bag of samples again lol


----------



## Normangorman (Mar 19, 2010)

Inapsine said:


> Im going but haven't got tickets yet. Bit concerned about buying them on the day. But apparently it was too short notice to buy them in advance...


I just tried to order my tickets but they were taken off sale last night. I now have to drive hundreds of miles & hope they're not sold out. I personally think that's a terrible marketing strategy, surely we could have paid in advance & collected them on the door. Usual amateur set-up on display already. Shame the organisers aren't as motivated as the competitors.


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> WOW. Massive changes from the last time i saw pics of you. Ill be sure to say hi if i bump into you and get a pic if thats ok. Not sure the girlfriend would be that happy taking the pic but nevermind lol.


How about I come and take a pic of her, your gf and your boss :whistling:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

H_JM_S said:


> How about I come and take a pic of her, your gf and your boss :whistling:


SHhhhhhhh!!!!!!! lol.


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

Normangorman said:


> I just tried to order my tickets but they were taken off sale last night. I now have to drive hundreds of miles & hope they're not sold out. I personally think that's a terrible marketing strategy, surely we could have paid in advance & collected them on the door. Usual amateur set-up on display already. Shame the organisers aren't as motivated as the competitors.


If you phone the office on 01926 485423 you can pay for tickets and have them left at the box office for you.

I am a competitor and also the organiser of this event.


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

Tickets ARE still available on the door guys so you WILL get in no problem, we have enough seats for 3000 spectators!!


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

Whats the price on the doors? Im probably just coming for the expo itself?


----------



## Normangorman (Mar 19, 2010)

Fantom said:


> If you phone the office on 01926 485423 you can pay for tickets and have them left at the box office for you.
> 
> I am a competitor and also the organiser of this event.


Cheers Simon, I'll call again tomorrow. I did try & do that today & was told that they were now off sale as per the web site & I would just have to chance it. Many thanks & good luck for the show(s)


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

Normangorman said:


> Cheers Simon, I'll call again tomorrow. I did try & do that today & was told that they were now off sale as per the web site & I would just have to chance it. Many thanks & good luck for the show(s)


No problem mate if you have any problems ask for Tom and tell him i told you to call him and he will sort you out.

Hope you enjoy the show!!

Simon Fan


----------



## Normangorman (Mar 19, 2010)

Many thanks Simon. Tickets bought- your nice man Tom took care of me. Much reps for you.


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

nick-h said:


> tickets to the festival will be available on the door wont they?


Yes one of my mates called today and they will still be available on the door.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Rotsocks said:


> Yes one of my mates called today and they will still be available on the door.


Are you up here now pal? Will you be about tomorrow or gonna be back stage for the show?


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> Are you up here now pal? Will you be about tomorrow or gonna be back stage for the show?


Will be checking into hotel about 2pm today to get settled in pal.

Will be at venue from 9am tomorrow for weigh in then will watch juniors and beginners before going backstage to get ready as i am on after masters so about 12-12:30 then back out to my the wife who will be sat in the vip area.

Come and say hi.

I will have a walk about at some point to try and catch up with everyone.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Ill be there about 10am. Hopefully get chance to meet you mate. If not good luck pal!


----------



## Kemot (Oct 2, 2012)

I can't wait as well . What is yours opinion

do you think Flex Lewis will be beaten by Sami al Hadad ? Have anyone seen pictures from New york Pro this year. I don't understand why Sami al Hadad didn't compete this year???


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

So whose here?!

It's not as big as I expected. I thought it'd be twice the size


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

shaunmac said:


> So whose here?!
> 
> It's not as big as I expected. I thought it'd be twice the size


I'm there mate but nipped Trafford for a nandos. Was a bit let down by the size of it. Some gorgeous fitness girls though. Gonna watch some of the pre judging when back.

Seen terry Hollands, flex Lewis, Jason corrick and James Llewelyn. Also biggest fella here is on the mutant stand and he's humongous. Think he's German, if hitler had him in world war 2 they would of won!


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm watching the intermediates ATM. Think it's under 80kg ATM.

Whoever number 150 is, he's a beast, looks amazing!

Where did you see flex Liam? I haven't spotted him yet.

Saw that guy off mutant at body power and he's got a lot bigger since then, he said he was meant to be competing today but he's had food poisoning so wasn't able to, which is a shame


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

shaunmac said:


> I'm watching the intermediates ATM. Think it's under 80kg ATM.
> 
> Whoever number 150 is, he's a beast, looks amazing!
> 
> ...


Sorry mate signal there was cr4p. He was in a room near the entrance. Seen Zack Khan as well who was a beast. Going again tomoz for the finals. I don't think any one would of wanted to stand next to that fella from mutant on stage. He was massive!!'


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

I have been there all day, just came back to hotel now....will be back tomorrow

Look out for my calves...if you see me, come say hi!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Ser said:


> I have been there all day, just came back to hotel now....will be back tomorrow
> 
> Look out for my calves...if you see me, come say hi!


So I should be looking for a girl with giant calves next to a ginger dwarf? Should be quite easy! Haha


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Whose enjoying the finals? I know I am!


----------



## BODYBUILDINGBRA (Apr 24, 2010)

BRITISH AMATEUR CHAMPIONSHIPS - RESULTS AND PHOTOS AT THE LINK BELOW:

http://www.bodybuildingbrazil.com/?pagina=artigos&id=928


----------



## BODYBUILDINGBRA (Apr 24, 2010)

BRITISH AMATEUR CHAMPIONSHIPS - RESULTS & PHOTOS AT THE LINK BELOW:

http://www.bodybuildingbrazil.com/?pagina=artigos&id=928


----------



## Kemot (Oct 2, 2012)

it was one of the best show I've ever been. Especially Pro Bodybuilding show. Anyone seen the show?


----------



## FA_Athlete (Oct 13, 2012)

Yes Bro it was The show - I was working for Polish MDTV check it most of interviews are in english.

http://www.musculardevelopment.pl/mdnews-tv/


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

few shots from the Brits...the first is a comparision shot from 2011-2012 where I worked on my over shape/symmetry and size!


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

As one of the promoter of the Sportex Festival I would appreciate any constructive feedback given to make the show better for next year.

Thank you


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey Fantom

As a competitor I would have liked a larger and warmer pump room with solid walls to put legs up on.

The other thing was that the WC was half way across the building past the general public so there were athletes walking across the venue in trunks to use the facilities.

Other than that I felt it was very well run, given that it was the first time at a new venue - outstanding.


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

megatron said:


> Hey Fantom
> 
> As a competitor I would have liked a larger and warmer pump room with solid walls to put legs up on.
> 
> ...


Yes I did take note on these issues and for next year we will be moving the stage area nearer the toilets so this wont be a problem in future.

Back stage wlll also be much better equipped and warmer too with mirrors, weights, proper changing facilities etc I will take care of this personally.

Thank you for your input and hope to see you back next year!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Fantom said:


> Yes I did take note on these issues and for next year we will be moving the stage area nearer the toilets so this wont be a problem in future.
> 
> Back stage wlll also be much better equipped and warmer too with mirrors, weights, proper changing facilities etc I will take care of this personally.
> 
> Thank you for your input and hope to see you back next year!


Id say that was the best organized show in UK. the same as megatron-changing rooms def need to be bigger, frankly we were bit shocked at first when we saw empty changing room but then bit later we got chairs, extension leads so it wasn't that bad afterall. and the lady who helped girls backstage was brilliant help, no one was late or missing

only one criticism I have is regards seating -they definitely need to be allocated especially expensive VIP tickets. we bought tickets quite early once they appeared online and expected to get good seats and they weren't allocated (I have email from Charlie Giles saying seats will be allocated), I bought ticket for myself even I was competing but wanted to sit and watch the rest of the show with my friends and family, people were complaining that the seat where I supposed to be sitting while I was on the stage was empty and no one was allowed to sit there, my brother said that was quite awkward and some people were very rude


----------

